# Plant Suggestions for my 110



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

As you can see, the tank looks a little plain with just gravel and driftwood. Before I take the easy route and add fake plants, I want to explore the realm of live plants. With little experience in this area, I would love your input on the possibilities for this tank!

Any suggestions for plants that would work with this setup? For starters, I was thinking of something that could grow on the driftwood, but I'm open to other suggestions, too.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

I forgot to mention that I have a 48" Coralife light fixture with 4x65w double CF tubes. Only 2 of the bulbs work ATM. one of the working bulbs is 6700k and the other is 50/50. What would be a good bulb combo?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

My simple suggestion









1) _Echinodorus tenellus __'micro'_

2) _Sagitaria subulata _or _Echinodorus_ _Angustafolius_

3) _Echinodorus uruguayensis_ or a couple amazon swords


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Ah yes! I like simple suggestions, especially to start








Will I need any special substrate? I have about 3/4-1" atm of basic gravel.
Lighting?
Does your simple suggestion require CO2? I would like to avoid that, at least initially.

btw thanks for taking the time to diagram the pic.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> Ah yes! I like simple suggestions, especially to start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About the substrate, of course planted aquarium gravel will work best. There are options. Flourite, Eco-complete, Flora Base, or whatever else you can drum up should do the trick.
I would go with at least 2"-3" of gravel for planted areas.

Medium lighting @ 1.5wpg of PC, T5, or whichever should work good. Of course a pressurized CO2 setup would be optimum. But Flourish Excell, or a DIY CO2 rig would do you better than none, but none should be ok too.

Hope that helped out.

Oh, around a 6700k Bulb should work. Some like the look of a higher k rating. Don't go over 10,000k


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

No suggestions other then get something that roots deep and holds the gravel strong with all those P's in there.
Good luck and post update pics!!!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I took Dippyeggs idea a step further. This should give you an idea. I like doin this stuff work is slow so heres a quick layout.









Small plants are chain sword, then amazon swords and jungle vals on the left.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the input and help!

Ibanez- tyvm for the pic. it is gonna look wicked when planted









I realized that I need to replace the stand before I add more substrate. Otherwise, it will be a pain in the ass to move the tank. Once the stand is built and tank is relocated, I will be implementing all of your suggestions! Updates coming soon...


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

get your tank all ready and the lights fixed up and i have plants for you brother you can pick em up when you are ready until then i will keep propagatiing some for you i have,

anubias barteri
anubias nana
Dwarf Sag subulata
and E. Tellenus micro

all should do OK in your tank without CO2 
BUT THAT HUGE PLECO HAS GOT TO GO OR THE PLANTS WONT MAKE IT


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

JustJoshinYa said:


> get your tank all ready and the lights fixed up and i have plants for you brother you can pick em up when you are ready until then i will keep propagatiing some for you i have,
> 
> anubias barteri
> anubias nana
> ...


Yeah your definitely right about that pleco needing to go if you want any plants. Thats why I got rid of mine. Uproots everything. The tank will look sweet when its planted though. Hell any planted tank looks sweet. Post pics!!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Yeah I realize the pleco can't stay. I will probably trade it in for credit.
Josh-that's a great list of plants you picked out! I don't want to take too much but it sure will help getting started.

I picked up 2 bags of Eco-Complete substrate today (cost 40lbs/$62). It should mix well with the 50lbs of existing gravel (cost $10/50lb).









1. I am guessing that I will need another 100lbs of substrate for a 2-3" base. To cut costs, I am thinking of 80lbs of EcoComplete, 100lbs of pea gravel, and 20lbs of black sand. Does that sound ok or do I need more of the fertilized gravel?
2. Any advice for adding the Eco-Complete to the tank?
3. For the lighting, LFS had a light for my fixture that was 6700k/10,000k double tube. Is this good? My fixture is a 48" 4x65watt compact fluorescent; currently has one 6700k and one 50/50 CF bulb and space for two replacements.

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Update
I've been slowly adding the eco-complete over the last couple days. That has gone well so far.

As for lighting, it is a pain in the arse to find any good spectrum bulbs at the LFS's. I am going to order some from big al's tomorrow.
The fixture is 4x65w and currently has 1 6700k and 1 50-50 bulb. I think I want to replace the 50-50 with another 6700k. And buy 2 of the Colormax - 6700k bulbs.
Sound good?


----------

